# Hinze arvo/night session Thurs 11/01



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Getting in some practise before hitting Lenthals at the end of the month.

Launching around 4 pm and looking to get back in around 8 pm.

Will launch from the water tower. (only place I know).

Will have a friend with me on a borrowed yak.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Might try and join you, not sure yet.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

would love to join you guys, but wouldnt be able to get there until 5.30-6 due to work, might have to make the next night trip


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> .
> 
> Will launch from the water tower. (only place I know).


Wayne a clarification as the dam wall also has a second tower, also regret unable to join in due to an earlier arrangement

The tower where we met, is the Eastern Arm water tower near Range Road, Mudgeeraba and would be the one you are referring too, see link map

http://www.goldcoast.qld.gov.au/attachm ... ze_map.pdf


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Dodge

Forgot I had to get a permit anyway so where abouts are the rangers on that map. As we will probably launch from the closest ramp to them.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Thanks Dodge
> 
> Forgot I had to get a permit anyway so where abouts are the rangers on that map. As we will probably launch from the closest ramp to them.


At the kiosk is your easiest permit.

On the map follow Gilston Road [from Nerang] to the wall.....at roundabout, go right up the small rise and kiosk and ranger are both there above the wall for permits.

After getting the permit cross the wall and turn left at T intersection down to west/spillway ramp, and the recent evening successes were in Dahlsberg Den.

Returning from Da Den at night in the kayaks look for lit houses on the heights above the rowing course as your target, and when you reach Pelican Point you can then see the wall OK


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the directions Dodge, can't wait for tomorrow evening.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey wayne,

if your launching up at the water tower end, 
if you paddle to the left of the ramp, there is some nice looking area right up where the dam takes a turn, 
there are shallow flats either side of the creek bed and its probably 50m wide in parts with standing timber. would be ideal for bass on the surface,

either way im sure you will have a great night,


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

So far so good, still ok for tomorrow arvo.

Hey Wayne did you get the pm I sent?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Not yet John, when did you send it?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I think my PM's are doing funny things John. You can call me on my mobile 0439 272 655.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

A couple of days ago, I was just sending my mobile No. so you could advise if tomorrow was off. I noticed tonight when I thought I'd sent one to Red but neither were in the sent items or outbox. No big deal, I must have done something wrong. Gee did I say that????


----------

